# Just when I thought I had it within my grasp...



## McCurdy526 (24 Jan 2010)

Good day, Forum.

Just in advance, I would like to note that this is not a rant or anything to do with complaining. Just saying it how it is.

Exactly 8 months ago I signed the dotted line. After the *CFAT*, the *Physical Evaluation*, the *Medical* procedures, the notes, the *e-mails*, here I am. I was applying for the Reserves under a co-op program at my school. There are an average of 15 spots available for each co-op program. Just last week we all found out that there were budget cuts happening of some sort, and that got all of us applicants concerned. It turned out that the 15 spots now shortened to 7 spots; *ONE* student from each school to be selected for the military co-op. 2 days ago just after lunch at my school, it just so happened that my best friend, my Canadian Forces buddy got accepted into the co-op placement. As I was very grateful for him, I was very deeply let down/disappointed that I did not make it.  :crybaby:

I started thinking. If I can't go in from the co-op, I'm going to see if I can go in the good ol' fashion way. Sure, I may miss out on 4 high school credits, but I will be able to pursue my dream. Yesterday afternoon, (Saturday, January 22nd) I phoned my recruiter to see if there was any other way I could join the Reserves without doing the co-op (seeing how I didn't get in). I am awaiting a reply from my recruiter to see what options I have. 

Cheers,
Zachary McCurdy, Age 17
Canadian Forces Applicant


----------



## SupersonicMax (24 Jan 2010)

My best advice is to finish high school, get the education you want then join the CF.  In the long run, it will help you.


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Jan 2010)

...graduate high school like a normal person.....then join the military.  Whats your hurry?


----------



## McCurdy526 (24 Jan 2010)

I am going to graduate from High school. I don't plan on dropping out; that wouldn't do me any good. What my plan is, is to join the Reserves, miss out on 1 semester for BMQ, SQ, etc. and then, after graduating (from the training), I can continue on with my education (I am planning to stay another year anyways for extra credits).

To me, it's a win-win situation. I follow my dream, will still getting my education


----------



## CallOfDuty (24 Jan 2010)

Ok, good.....at least you want to finish high school.  Here's an even better tip.  Skip the whole reserve thing.  Just graduate and then apply to the military.  Lots of people do it and don't have to worry about the administrative hell that can happen with a component transfer.
   Do some research and try to pick a trade you are truly interested in.


----------



## armychick2009 (24 Jan 2010)

Zack, finish up your school year and join in the summer when you're done. It's only what? 4 or 5 months max? With the waiting time, you probably won't get in before then anyways, would you?

Make the best of your time my friend!


----------



## MasterInstructor (24 Jan 2010)

I am going to say finish high school as well! I am not sure which year you are graduating... If you are thinking of skipping or taking a break this coming up term, then you most likely wont get into the reserves until summer. Application process takes a while. I applied for the regular force in November and I expect my training to start in late March... That is 5 months... You can go to school and get through the application process at the same time.


----------



## McCurdy526 (24 Jan 2010)

I applied for Infantry for the Reserves 8 months ago ( July 2009 to January 24th 2010), hoping that I could get into that co-op (which is infantry). What possibles are there if I wanted to go into the Reserves the normal way? What would happen if I wait until summer? Would I have to redo the application process?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Jan 2010)

McCurdy526 said:
			
		

> I applied for Infantry for the Reserves 8 months ago ( July 2009 to January 24th 2010), hoping that I could get into that co-op (which is infantry). What possibles are there if I wanted to go into the Reserves the normal way? What would happen if I wait until summer? Would I have to redo the application process?



If you apply for the Reserves now, you may be enrolled by the summer and sent off on Crse during the summer months.  If you wait until the summer to apply, you may not be enrolled until sometime around October, and miss out on summer employment and courses.  

Applying for the Reserves, or the Regular Force, is the first step in a long application process.  It does not happen overnight.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (24 Jan 2010)

As the other posters have stated "finish high school." Sooner or later you will find yourself back on civvie street, looking for a job and you will be surprised at how many jobs require that the applicants have a high school education.


----------



## McCurdy526 (24 Jan 2010)

Alright, I am considering it greatly. I plan on doing Grade 13 anyways, and I plan on finishing High school. Right now, I just plan on waiting for that response from my recruiter.


----------



## travodne20 (25 Jan 2010)

I dont know why you would consider a victory lap if you are considering a military career? I did a victory lap and it was most boring time of my life. If i could go back and do it again i would have enrolled right after graduation in 2003. but i was offered a baseball scholarship in the united states a big university so it was kind of a catch 22 for me. but now i have my degree and now i am embarking on my dream of a military career, i stated bmq on march 8th. honestly i would say bypass that victory lap and do what you want to do wasting time in highschool taking courses over again is by far the more boring time of your life. but that is my opinion i would just take it with a grain of salt. in the end it is all up to you.


----------



## McCurdy526 (25 Jan 2010)

To Armychick2009,

I have decided to do exactly that, BUT... to see if I can take the weekend course that happens every weekend, thus not getting in the way of the rest of the school year, but still getting on with my dream on weekends.

Still waiting for that returning phone call from my recruiter...jeez it takes a while for recruiters to get back to you. I understand that being a recruiter is one heck of a job.


----------

